# Animal plastics vs vision cages



## Scott_k (Mar 4, 2013)

I was wondering what some of you guys/girls think of the two cages. I'm asking because I'm moving back to base housing for the last 6 months of my military career until I get out in dec. I'm not moving til August so I have some To get a cage. Anyways when I move I'm going to have to break down tysons current cage and put it in storage because it will be to big for a one bedroom unit. I was looking at the visions, and they all say to only use a 75 watt bulb, will that get me the right basking temps. Now the ones I've been looking at are about 6x3x18. ( this is only going to be temporary) then when I go back home he will get his current enclosure again and this cage will be used for my red tail. Any thoughts or comments will be appreciated. I know that's not ideal cage size, but I have no other options and it's only for a few months and he will still get his free roam time do he won't be caged in there 24/7.


----------



## bfb345 (Mar 4, 2013)

75 watts is not going to produce the heat required I have trouble with a 100 watt and a 100 watt ceramic heat emitter


----------



## Scott_k (Mar 4, 2013)

That's what I thought, but with the vision that's the highest wattage that is recommended. I use a 250watt and a 160watt now but that's in his solid wood cage.


----------



## laurarfl (Mar 4, 2013)

I don't think the vision is ideal. I do have a vision for an adult tegu, but she is super small (only 2ft) and weighs 5-6 lbs. She has a short SVL and is missing about 2/3rd of her tail. I build up the deeper end with substrate for her to burrow and use the short end for basking with a 100watt bulb. No problems with the 100watt bulb except that in the summer I have to cut it back to a 60 due to the garage heat.


----------



## KritterKeeper (Mar 4, 2013)

I use a 40watt halogen flood light for my columbians basking spot and its at least 110 if not alittle over and i have a 40watt household bulb on the other side which keeps things around 80. I cant believe you guys can use such high wattage without your temps being extremely high..


----------



## chelvis (Mar 4, 2013)

Kritter Keeper what size cage are you using, I have to use a 100w to heat a 40 gallon tank to the right temps. 

As for the question at hand. Don't use a vision, I keep one on hand but really they are not ideal so 6 months. Animal plastics you have more flexibility.


----------



## KritterKeeper (Mar 4, 2013)

The cage i have is a converted 180gal aquarium..72"x24"x25". The front glass was taken off and basically made into sliding doors. We made a wooden top with ceramic fixtures for the lights.


----------

